# Iching chicks



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Got 9 chicks yesterday that are 8 days old the were hatched with an incubator and have never had access to other chickens . I've noticed they are itching really bad all the time like my older chickens do! I have them in my bathroom in a large tote to keep them warm . I plan on keeping them in the house for awhile because of the weather. Could they have mites already ? What is causing the itching and how can I stop or prevent it? Please help!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They are growing very fast and are shedding their fluff for feathers. the scratching helps that along. If your concerned for mites look under the fluff around the vent area, I highly doubt you have them but if it helps to ease your mind.


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you so much that makes me feel better !


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You might want to consider a much bigger brooder box for those chicks...they are a bit too big for that space and it can run into problems.


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

I only have them in there for a couple days until I can get some money for chicken wire. I already have a broder built just waiting on the wire now ! I built it myself . I'll post pictures when it's done ! I'm very excited !


----------

